# Good excuses anyone?!!



## Highland (Jun 17, 2013)

Been invited to a weekend away, a few months from now with girlfriends, but not very close friends. It could be around the time we get to the top of the donor list - so don't want to go. Not sure want to go anyway to be honest! I might get drunk and start crying...  Anyway, any of you clever people out there think of a good excuse not to go?! I don't want to share my fertility / depression traumas with all these people, so what can I say?


----------



## Victoria38 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi Highland,

I was trying to think up an excuse for you but not easy when the weekend away is so far in advance but could you not just say you cant commit to that just now and say your planning a holiday around that time and hope they don't ask anymore questions. I used to make up excuses not to drink when I was out and say I was doing weight watchers and didn't want to cheat. 

I see you had good luck with acupuncture, I must agree I am also a firm believer and both times I got pg it was when I done acupuncture, sadly mc but that was nothing to do with acupuncture just poor egg quality. I am going for acupuncture tomorrow and will use this treatment to get my womb tip top for EDT. It will defiantly increase my chances of implantation. I also take Nuan Gong Yun Zi.

Xx


----------



## loulu28 (Apr 16, 2015)

I'd be vague, OH's mother/father/cat is due for op that week, well, we've been given a window that includes that week and been told to be available. If you work, something work related, a conference/course that gets cancelled, dental work...anything but be vague. Perhaps you're even maid of honour for Alice from Pottery Class ?



good luck.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

We were open about IVF so I always used the "we are saving for treatment and I have had to nag DP not to blow money so I can't really go for a weekend away"

Can't you say you are saving for home improvements and made a pact not to splurge on anything? 

L xx


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi Highland 
You could either call it out early and have it clash with a family event as they are not super close friends presuming they wouldn't know,  if you work it could be a team building event you are obliged to participate in. Or you could take your chances and see where you are nearer the time and if you do need to drop out go for being unwell...or go but be on antibiotics and avoid the grog.

Good Luck


----------



## zoooooommmmm (Aug 5, 2009)

Your Aunty Vi and Great Uncle Vic have their golden wedding anniversary that weekend, so whilst you would lurve to go etc you can't possibly let them down as your mum would go mental. I am so good at avoidance lies


----------

